# Rosegold's and Royal's litter; yellow tris



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are pictures of the two tri litters that have been born in the last week:

Royal is trying his best to prevent me from taking the pictures of Rosegold's and his babies.



Here they are:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The proof is in the fact that I have a litter of three day old yellow tri babies 3 red eyes, 5 black eyes. If the red eyes were from the c-locus dilution I'd expect them all to have red eyes. The siamese marked tris have red eyes because siamese have red eyes; with the tri factor, if it affected the eyes I'd expect the eyes to revert to black. The transgenic factor causes an individual with a dilution to revert to darker shades, not lighter shades. So when people talk about a beige brindle, it means that the mouse would have only beige on it, but the transgenic factor causes patches to revert to darker versions of that same pigment ( chocolate, coffee, black) that causes the original color, but is diluted by on the c-locus. The tri factor does not affect eye pigments.

And red/yellow also can come from A^vy, which are what all of mine that aren't ee come from. I took years ridding my A^vy line of brindling. Not that I don't like brindling, I have a line of brindles that I keep very, very separate, cuz once it gets in there, like I said, it takes years to get it back out.


----------



## midori (Oct 1, 2009)

daddy is lovely! Can't wait to see these babies when they are older.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

How are the little squeakers looking? Any colours yet?


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree with midori, the father is gorgeous and he's shaping up to be a great dad too! The pups look absolutely adorable and healthy, hopefully it'll stay that way too.

You have to update these pics when they get a little bit older! I'd love to see the markings on them


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are just starting to get hints of fur; I am watching eagerly, and will put up pictures again when there's something more to see. Sometimes I think posting pix of newborn pinkies is pointless, since they just pink and that's that. I won't even pretend that pinkies are really cute; they're not, but I guess it's interesting seeing how quickly they change as they grow.


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

moustress said:


> They are just starting to get hints of fur; I am watching eagerly, and will put up pictures again when there's something more to see. Sometimes I think posting pix of newborn pinkies is pointless, since they just pink and that's that. I won't even pretend that pinkies are really cute; they're not, but I guess it's interesting seeing how quickly they change as they grow.


Yes, pinkies are pretty much identical to any other newborn meece litter out there but it's very nice to see the fruits of mummy mouse's (quite literal) labour. They look so fragile and dramatically different to how they'd look in a couple of weeks - so I suppose looking back at this pic of these little pink beans when they're all grown up will be quite nostalgic.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL I personally think pinkies are very cute! hehe But i guess that cos i know they are going to be mice! lol

I always think they aren't really proper mice at that point.

Willow xx


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> LOL I personally think pinkies are very cute! hehe But i guess that cos i know they are going to be mice! lol
> 
> I always think they aren't really proper mice at that point.
> 
> Willow xx


Pinkies are cute in that pudgy, squirmy sense  I always love the pudge, and the sweet puppy faces. Also when performing the Great Mouse Pyramid haha.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, it's always a relief to see nice sized healthy pinkies with good color.


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

moustress said:


> Yes, it's always a relief to see nice sized healthy pinkies with good color.


Amen to that.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The eyes have it; little bitty eyes. Two weeks old now, and it doesn't get any cuter than this!


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh my gosh they are adorable! I love the little baby trying to climb up the meece pyramid in order to get out and explore :lol: They all have lovely colours - are they satin? I can already see a few daddy mini-me's (or should that be meece? )!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, novabelle, they are all satin, and here are new pix of them. I love to take pix of my baby mousies as they change so fast.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Last night I was saddened and a bit shocked to find Rosegold dead and burried in the litter. Her abdomen looked dark, so I suspect a ruptured bowel. Her litter is old enough to survive without her, fortunately, but younger that I would have liked to see them on their own.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh hon, i'm very sorry


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the sympathy.

She was such an unusual shade of red/fawn; not irreplaceable as I have a couple of sisters of hers, but it's a shock to find a mousie you like enough to breed dead when the babies are so young. I've had a bunch of really old meeces kicking off in the last week, and that doesn't faze me cuz I know they had great lives with good diet, lots of toys, and plenty of attention. But to lose a breeding doe in her prime hurts.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry about Rosegold  That's rotten luck. How old are the babies now?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are about three weeks old now and doing fine living with their dad, Royal. I'm going to remove the girls to a separate tank this weekend. With no adult female in the tank I'm afraid their presence might trigger aggressive behavior, or they might get caught at way too young an age.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's Royal as a widowed father, still on the job with the younguns.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

sorry for your disappointing set back.The kids look bright and perky though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They have big ears. I don't know where that came from unless it's from Hazel, a LH satin yellow doe I got at the same time I got the other transgenic doe (conveniently pre-loaded to emit a litter of tris). Hazel had very big ears, and it looks like her long hair showed up in this litter too! I have purposely bred longhaired meeces only twice, but I don't mind as long as they are healthy. The second litter were all buffalo headed box-butted runts. the same thing seems to be true of all the LH curly mecces born in my mousery. That's OK, I can't maintain lines of every kind. (I just keep tellling myself that...over and over...no, moustress you cannot have every mousie in the world)

Royal is a devoted daddy to his little ones, and I really like to see that. The boys in that litter will probably behave much the same if I ever breed them.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi moustress,

I'm just wondering if you're doing any extra supplimenting for the 3 week olds at all since they lost their mother? We've found ourselves in the very same situation, with a litter of 22 day olds who I know were still nursing occasionally before their mother went. They're bright, a nice size and active, and we do sprinkle lactol on their food already...I'm just hoping this won't affect their growth and they'll be ok, I'm not sure what else we can do

I'm glad Royal is doing a good job with your lot


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are little sweeties. The girls were seperated into a cage with two other mature yellow tri does a couple of nights ago. they are geting extra dietary support in the form of premium corn free puppy chow. I've never used Lactol, but maybe I'll give it a try., I alway give breeding, pregnant or nursing meeces extra protein and fat. Sometimes I give pregnant or nursing does yogurt or soy milk, which they like a lot. the little ones get crushed bits of the kibble and like it enough that they usually attack a whole piece of it and try to eat the whole thing the second or third time they get the kibble.

The babies are all doing well; Royal is with his boys, and they are doing just fine. thanks very much for your concern.


----------

